# איזה באסה / איזה מבאס זה



## roniy

I have been thinking about that and I think there are no expressions to say the same thing. 

We probably can say " how depressing/saddening that " 
but it is not quite the same and I am sure it is not a common usage.

But there must be an idiom to epress it.

Are you familiar with one ?

Thanks.


----------



## dekdek

Maybe "what a pity"?
though it's more like כמה חבל
Maybe "depression" or "feeling down"


----------



## Nunty

In polite or formal discourse, it really is hard to translate. 

In a familiar register, you could say "Well, ain't that just fine and dandy" or "Well, that sure rained on my parade/took the wind out of my sails/etc." or similar sarcastic or exasperated expressions. Even "terrific!" in the right tone of voice.

In a still more familiar, almost vulgar register, I've heard "That's a sonuvabitch!" In the same circumstances that would produce איזה באסה.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JLanguage

More context would help since I am unfamiliar with these expressions. What exactly does "איזה באסה" "/ "איזה מבאס זה " mean and in what situations are these expressions used?


----------



## dekdek

I really think it's like a pity in the Israely way.
We say:
איזה באסה, יש היום בית - ספר
איזה מבאס זה שלא יצאנו היום למסעדה.
Maybe Elroy can help us because I'm almost sure it's an Arabic word


----------



## JLanguage

dekdek said:
			
		

> I really think it's like a pity in the Israely way.
> We say:
> איזה באסה, יש היום בית - ספר
> איזה מבאס זה שלא יצאנו היום למסעדה.
> Maybe Elroy can help us because I'm almost sure it's an Arabic word


 
Too bad/it's a shame there's school today. 
I'm disappointed that we didn't go out to eat today.


----------



## Nunty

As an interjection, I've heard it translated "What a hell of a thing!"

I agree that באסה is Arabic and for some reason I want to say it means onion. That may just be my loose associations on a Saturday morning, though.

Shabbat shalom.


----------



## elroy

It is indeed an Arabic word - but it doesn't mean "onion."   The word is بعصة  (pronounced "ba3Sa" - looking at the Hebrew spelling I see that the "3" sound has been dropped, which makes sense) whereas "onion" is بصلة ("pronounced "baSale").

This word is very informal and very descriptive - and also vulgar (hence the warning symbol).  "What a pity" doesn't quite do it justice.  It refers to an unfortunate or lousy situation or circumstance, a setback, a pickle, etc.

Although I'm not sure there's an entirely adequate English translation, the closest translation I've been able to come up with (I've thought about this before) is "*bummer*." 

So איזה באסה would be "What a bummer" and מבאס would be "bummed" or "bummed out."  The interjection would be "Bummer!"

I should mention, though, that as a translation "bummer" should be used with caution, because it does not always connote as difficult and undesirable a circumstance as באסה.  In English "bummer" can be a slight inconvenience, whereas באסה is usually more serious.  

A less literal translation of איזה באסה is "That sucks/blows/stinks."


----------



## dekdek

I liked your translations 

But I guess that in Israel the word isn't that a bad word because it's not from our vocabulary.
What do you mean by that it's quite a vulgar word? Would it be rude to use it as an Arab?

Hmm and I thought that onion in Arabic is basal, like yaom asal wayaom basal


----------



## Nunty

Yes, I got my idioms mixed up.

I also am very happy with Elroy's translations. I hadn't thought of "bummer". Isn't it a teenspeak register, though?


----------



## elroy

Thanks for the compliments.  


			
				dekdek said:
			
		

> But I guess that in Israel the word isn't that a bad word because it's not from our vocabulary.
> What do you mean by that it's quite a vulgar word? Would it be rude to use it as an Arab?


Yes, the word is vulgar. It comes from بعبوص  (_ba3buuS_), which is "the middle finger," when used vulgarly. Being مبعوص  (_mab3uuS_ - the adjective) means that you have been given the middle finger - by life, I guess. And that leads to بعصة  (_ba3Sa_), the situtation you are in as a result.

I hope that helps you understand the connotations of the word in Arabic. Basically, it's a vulgar way to describe an undesirable circumstance. You shouldn't use it with someone you have just met, for example - or with your friend's parents. In my opinion you shouldn't use the word at all (in Arabic), because I don't like to use such words at all - even among friends and peers. 


> Hmm and I thought that onion in Arabic is basal, like yaom asal wayaom basal


"BaSal" is the collective noun - so it means "onions" in general. You would see "BaSal" on a sign at a store. "BaSale" ("BaSala" in standard Arabic) is one onion. The quote, however, is correct, except that it's "3asal" (as you must know, we pronounce our 3's! ). In Palestinian Arabic, "wa" becomes "u" and "yawm" becomes "yoom" (pronounced exactly as in Hebrew).


			
				Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> I hadn't thought of "bummer". Isn't it a teenspeak register, though?


Teenagers use it more frequently than adults, I guess, but it's not uncommon among adults.


----------



## dekdek

Very interesting 
Whenver I said basa, I've never thought that it means something like a 3rd finger situation


----------



## amikama

elroy said:
			
		

> The word is بعصة  (pronounced "ba3Sa" - looking at the Hebrew spelling I see that the "3" sound has been dropped, which makes sense)


בעסה is another spelling, but it much less common than באסה. Anyway, seems that באסה is an exception among arabisms in the Israeli slang - most of them do maintain the 3 letter (עיוני, ערס, יעני, etc.).



> It comes from بعبوص  (_ba3buuS_), which is "the middle finger," when used vulgarly. Being مبعوص  (_mab3uuS_ - the adjective) means that you have been given the middle finger - by life, I guess. And that leads to بعصة  (_ba3Sa_), the situtation you are in as a result.


Does it also mean something like "to insert a finger into your ass", as I was told long ago?


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> Does it also mean something like "to insert a finger into your ass", as I was told long ago?


Yes.  Vulgar, I tell you!


----------



## ShmorgelBorgel

Originally Posted by *amikama*
_Does it also mean something like "to insert a finger into your ass", as I was told long ago?_
Yes.  Vulgar, I tell you!

I always translated it in my head in the context of a "basa" being a "bummer". I never knew the exact derivation or etymology but it seems to me Israelis used it in that kind of context, in a way that an American might say some kind of situation is a "bummer" or "bummed him out". Maybe I am dating myself by using that expression, perhaps the kids don't say "bummer" anymore? But...does American slang "bum", "bummer" have any relation to British or Canadian "bum", in other words the posterior, someones "tukhes" or "teez"? Anyone know>


----------

